# live AIS liverpool bay



## john.e

Hi I wonder if anybody has tried gascam in liverpool bay Just type gascam in google its good and free cheers John.


----------



## John_F

*Gascam*

John,
Thanks for that - its a fascinating site, especially the ship movements up & down the Mersey. Must be a bit like air traffic control with the Google Earth background.
Regards,
John_F


----------



## DAVIDJM

hello john 
thank you for the gascam site i have saved it to my favorites for daily viewing.
it a good site to see the shipping movements and info of the ships 

david


----------



## marlinspike

*Live AIS Liverpool Bay*

Great site: will look daily. With FM radio and thois site will be able to time my photo shoots to the minute!!!! Thanks: Peter (marlinspike)


----------

